# Why Epson PrinHeads get clogged with White Ink, whats the solution



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

3 Years in DTG business, and I am all about to abandon everything, during this time, ruined around 20 PrintHeads, Epson R3000, Epson 4880, Epson 4800 and so on, Today my Epson 4880 based got clogged again, printed 3 t-shirt ok, than started lines on print than it stopped all at once, trying Head Cleaning, Soaked head on cleaning Fluid, removed Print head and tried with Syringe and cleaning solution, nothing seems to help, channels are so badly clogged, only 2 or 3 jets are firing, Print Head is Brand new only 2 weeks old. just for Curiosity I dissesambled one ruined print head completely, and saw white channels are getting a lot of baked white ink, I never left it for more than 2 days without printing, is there any other way to unclog print heads except pulling pushing leaving overnight warming cleaning fluid and so on.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Are your capping stations spotless? You need to keep those things clean if you want ink to pull through the head during cleanings.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Psychobilly (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like your maintenance routine is either non-existent or very poor.

Just like ivprinting said, make sure your capping station is immaculate, this includes the wiper blade. Additionally, make sure to clean around the printhead. It needs to sit in the capping station perfectly sealed. Never let ink accumulate on anything in these areas.

Another important factor is humidity, never let it drop below 50% in the room where your printer is.

What ink are you using?



paata01 said:


> 3 Years in DTG business, and I am all about to abandon everything, during this time, ruined around 20 PrintHeads, Epson R3000, Epson 4880, Epson 4800 and so on, Today my Epson 4880 based got clogged again, printed 3 t-shirt ok, than started lines on print than it stopped all at once, trying Head Cleaning, Soaked head on cleaning Fluid, removed Print head and tried with Syringe and cleaning solution, nothing seems to help, channels are so badly clogged, only 2 or 3 jets are firing, Print Head is Brand new only 2 weeks old. just for Curiosity I dissesambled one ruined print head completely, and saw white channels are getting a lot of baked white ink, I never left it for more than 2 days without printing, is there any other way to unclog print heads except pulling pushing leaving overnight warming cleaning fluid and so on.


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Psychobilly said:


> Sounds like your maintenance routine is either non-existent or very poor.
> 
> Just like ivprinting said, make sure your capping station is immaculate, this includes the wiper blade. Additionally, make sure to clean around the printhead. It needs to sit in the capping station perfectly sealed. Never let ink accumulate on anything in these areas.
> 
> ...


I do maintenance everyday, head cleaning, cleaning around capping station flushing, that never was a problem. Humidity is high, I worked with DUPONT, IMAGE ARMOR and so on, this printerhead and printer is brand new, once it stopped printing, I tried pulling inks with syringe through Capping station, is there any tricks or something like that to unclog it,


----------



## Psychobilly (Jul 23, 2010)

Not sure what your issue is, somehow air is getting in there and causing it to clog. What printer do you have? 

I have a couple of old T-Jets, been on the same head for a year on one and 2 years on the other. 




paata01 said:


> I do maintenance everyday, head cleaning, cleaning around capping station flushing, that never was a problem. Humidity is high, I worked with DUPONT, IMAGE ARMOR and so on, this printerhead and printer is brand new, once it stopped printing, I tried pulling inks with syringe through Capping station, is there any tricks or something like that to unclog it,


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

20 printheads in 3 years?!?!?

How many printers do you own?

How many prints per day/week with white ink?

What is the environment the printer is in? (temperature, humidity)

What is your cleaning/maintenance routine?

What ink are you using?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

paata01 said:


> I do maintenance everyday, head cleaning, cleaning around capping station flushing, that never was a problem. Humidity is high, I worked with DUPONT, IMAGE ARMOR and so on, this printerhead and printer is brand new, once it stopped printing, I tried pulling inks with syringe through Capping station, is there any tricks or something like that to unclog it,




What printer brand and model is it?

_


----------

